# NMI Parity check/Memory Parity Error?



## wildfire1 (Feb 23, 2005)

OPLEASE PLEASE HELP ME.

I have a Dell 2500 Power Edge server. I purchased a 'Genius Live 4.1 Sound card, and some speakers. I have tried installing the card in several of the PCI slots (even swapped the slot that my 56K modem is working in), tried to load the drivers from the CD that came with the card, and the computor freezes and displays:
'SYSTEM HAs HALTED'
Contact your hardware supplier'
NMI PARITY CHECK / MEMORY PARITY ERROR.

If i take the card out - no problems- but also no sound (naturally)?

Any ideas as to what I need to do to solve this frustrating problem :4-dontkno 

Any help you can offer is greatfully appreciated.


----------



## raSman (Mar 9, 2005)

*hmm...*

I too have the same problem ever since I got Windows XP.

I have a DELL DIMENSION XPS T500 with a Voodoo 3 sound card. Every so often it goes through a period where it gives me that message once every few days. However, sometimes I can go for months without getting it. I got it just a few minutes ago and that is how I ended up coming here. When the message comes up it gets stuck on a sound. Does your pc function with sound at all up until it crashes?


----------

